# locum CRNA billing



## Michele Hannon (Sep 9, 2010)

I work in an all CRNA group (no docs). Are locum CRNA's allowed to bill under the vacationing CRNA's information?
Thanks.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 9, 2010)

Medicare's guidelines restrict locum tenens to physicians only. You will need to check with your commerical carriers to see if they will allow the scenario you described.

https://www.cms.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c01.pdf

Section 30.2.11


----------

